# LATE SEASON!



## kc rm hunter

Does anyone agree with me now???
Here's my post from March 19th.....I just meant a week late to the normal in Missouri……just a guess by the cold fronts that keep coming down.The weather people keep adjusting the long rangers to accommodate the cooler than normal conditions.Just a hunch 
Super Picker?????LOL


----------



## missourishroommate

I'd say good call on that one KCRM! One more OK trip and then it should be on around here huh....

Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## kc rm hunter

I figured you'd be done Mitch....found enough already!!!(I know better,lol)
Good luck to you too Mitch!!!!!


----------



## stl etc

Yep, good call, KCR&amp;M. I like this season so far. Only reds here in St. Louis as of yesterday, as far as I can tell. It's nice and wet today, and it's supposed to be 82 degrees tomorrow, so ... I'm hopeful for a great morel season. The frost is long gone and we'll all hope and pray the weather doesn't snap into extreme heat. I'm even hopeful we'll have chanterelles this year. I really missed them last summer. That was a disaster.


----------



## kc rm hunter

Hey great to hear from you STL.etc!!! Yeah last year was the summer from hell(literally)!I think I got exactly 1&amp;1/2 handful of chants,lol. I hope these north fronts keep dipping down and keep us cooler this summer with more precip.!!
And that there's lots of fat grays soon!!!!
GOOD LUCK in STL&gt;!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## philmyer85

Found 38 greys north of Weston Missou. Man they were small though, was able to pick 3 for the skillet tonight


----------



## super picker

Yep greg ur the guru! Called it right. I said 15th so not to far off. 
Call you little leter philmyer.


----------



## super picker

I did not pick any chants last year. Hope it is better this year. Hens were abundant tho!


----------



## kb

Its going to be a late great season in the 4 state area. If i had to pick the weather to prime a season this would be it. Last year was a freak. This year is a little late but plenty wet. Now if everything does not flood this week i know everywhere within 200 miles of me is soaked and just waiting on ground temps. By the way Mitch i forgot to tell you on the phone, welcome to the 50# club. We go #75 and then triple digits gets you a watch.


----------



## kc rm hunter

I love your attitude KB!!!! BTW...what's with the long face,lol


----------



## kb

KC, I am to dumb/lazy to change it. Man we have had a ton of rain north of me today, I hope the rivers stay in after tonight.


----------



## kc rm hunter

me too kb!!!! 
Yeah,they are saying an 8ft rise here in KC...
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=eax&amp;gage=kcdm7&amp;view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1&amp;toggles=10,7,8,2,9,15,6


----------



## super picker

Whats up KB, morelchef here. Hope we don't flood NOW! And I wanna join your exclusive club, could you send me directions to one of your best 50# spots, along with perfect timing sos I don't waste any time. 

KCRM you going to a super secert spot in the morning? If your going some place we have both been I got a couple hours to burn before work.


----------



## kb

Hey Chef, Fifty acres of cut cottonwood timber should solve your problem in about a week or so. I am sending you the coordinates now with my secret decoder ring.. Heck you might even make the Chinese watch level. It is really called the Dumb Luck club my dad says. He is 82 now and I am hoping to get him out and pick some this spring, flat ground is his best bet so it would suck for a flood out in the bottoms.. As far as the hills and everything else, man this wet is great. We are going to pick morels along time this year I think.


----------



## kc rm hunter

4-18-13....yep it's late!


----------



## philmyer85

Hey KC, were these found around Kc area?


----------



## kc rm hunter

Yes sir Phil....slim pickens out there right now,at least where we went


----------



## philmyer85

lol, was going to give Oklahoma a shot this weekend..Thinking I should keep it around Southern Ks though, next week should be the start here!


----------



## philmyer85

Do you think heading down there would be worth it?


----------



## kc rm hunter

Nope...lol.I live here and it wasn't....lol.


----------



## philmyer85

Sent Super Picker a detailed 2013 Burn Map of Fort Riley Ks. Going to head there late next week, would really enjoy finding some in Okie this weekend though, just dont know where to go


----------



## kc rm hunter

He was with me


----------



## philmyer85

So that explains why all the shrooms are gone from okie


----------



## philmyer85

Called around a few orchards in the St.Joseph/Atchison area to see what the buying prices were starting at. Fairly low here, the best price I found was $27.50lb, going to take SuperPickers advice &amp; sell them myself this year. Out of everyone in the area here there has only been 35lbs bought so far &amp; they came from southern ks/ok


----------



## kb

Phil, The going to the military date is hard to predict. I have gone there every year since the 80's, earliest for peak was last year around the first week of April. Latest first week of May, which was in the late 90's. These are just dates based on pictures. I am not sure how cold it got out that way last night, mid 20's maybe. I hope things do hit up these parts by next week. I have been able to eat out of the bottoms, but selling quantities are hard to come by unless you go way south. All this moisture and more coming, we need a nice burst of warmth to have some real fun. Yeah St. Joe buyers are cheap, I know I live here.


----------



## kc rm hunter

I'm not sure about S. Kansas or O.K. Phil.We were here in the KC region,that's what I was referring to you.Didn't want you to misunderstand me 
There could be many #s waiting for ya down there??!!


----------



## philmyer85

Thanks KB, &amp; yes Kc was confused a little..thought you were saying you were from southern ks &amp; there wasn't anything lol. Understand now though. Seen some decent looking spots yesterday by the Platte River on my way to KC. Also stopped in the missou river bottoms to check on the small greys I left, cold weather killed them. Things start warming up here this week though should be good hunting. Heading to Manhattan next friday so if anyone wants to ride with let me know.


----------



## kc rm hunter

Yep,that's why I picked the little guys I found....they looked fresh and very alive!! But when examined carefully they all had brown spots and streaks on the stems.they were on their way out even before the last two nights of frost!
Made a small dishful,good thing I had a couple of bites before putting on the table cuz my kids HOGGED them


----------



## philmyer85

Lol, eventually I'll have to worry about that. My 4yr old is rather picky of what he'll eat, which I don't understand. He loves alligator but will not eat mushrooms. He loves finding them though &amp; usually gets more than me. I credit it to him being so low to the ground


----------



## kb

A nice warm rain tomorrow and Monday with some sun to warm things up would be nice. Supposed to get cold again on Tuesday. Picked enough from bottoms pre-frost to feed dad, me, and fill the gas tank. Two day opportunity cost was 8 hours of climbing through the most god awful post flood, dead fallen timber pile from the flood of 2011 that you could ever imagine. I barely got out alive. But that is where they were.


----------



## philmyer85

Yeah, just sent a pic to super picker on what was found today along the river just south of Atchison 2miles. Probably about 1 1/2lbs of yellows. Going to head back to the bottoms tomorrow afternoon on Missou side next week looks promising weather wise.


----------



## vibrantenergies

There was a large controlled burn on state land near my house this past winter. Are burn spots really more productive? Are hunting strategies different? Should I go to the burn site and look for Elms by creek bottoms? You guys seem to be very knowledgeable, so I'm hoping for some advice.


----------



## morelmaniac96

KB, are you looking along the rivers edge and if so how close to the river? Do you look under the old drift wood covered with dead vines? I'm a beginner looking for more sdvice on where to look, any info will be helpful. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## morelquest

Went out with the wife today NE of Liberty, and we got skunked... The one tree that I found like 50 under last year was washed out and had a huge collection of debris under it from the creek that it sits next to...  . Just didn't see anything...


----------



## kb

i was looking around the pushed over and broken off cottons. there are not many yet


----------



## super picker

slow start but i think we are in for the long haul. KB I missed tohes GPS coordinates? What happened. All i need is 45 acres of cut cottons not 50 so that should make it easier for you to put me on them.


----------



## kc rm hunter

Was a beautiful day yesterday
we had to walk a lot to find these....good times!!


----------



## herb76

I totally agree, I think the peak of the season is gonna be from now till the first week if may, due to all the cool weather tomorrow should be great IF the sun shines first thing in the morning.


----------



## billbill

Found these yesterday !!


----------



## kb

KC, How did you get such a good looking kid? Or is it just the morels? Just getting going with this heat and rain north of I- 70 is ready to go. Bottoms have been hit and miss up here for a couple of weeks up here. Chef, sorry about the bad coordinates. Should have sent you where Mitch was. That place is a god awful mess to climb through, this must have been the best year there in decades.


----------



## kc rm hunter

Lol....thanks,from his mama of course! We were out in the sleet and rain yesterday about 30miles north(it was early where we were).Still seein mixed in the bottoms....some rotted and some barely comin up.Not sure if it will go one more time after this cold????


----------

